# Some herping pics.



## No-two (Dec 22, 2009)

Did a few days with a friend last week up in northern victoria. Thoguht I'd share a few photos.


----------



## geckos_are_great (Dec 22, 2009)

were abouts in northern vic did you go??? and by the way there realy good photos


----------



## geckos_are_great (Dec 22, 2009)

i think the geckos in the 3rd pic might have eggs lol


----------



## Chrisreptile (Dec 22, 2009)

Looks like the trip went well.

Did you spot all of the species that you were after?


----------



## No-two (Dec 22, 2009)

geckos_are_great said:


> i think the geckos in the 3rd pic might have eggs lol


 
The first gecko photos definatley doesn't, it was a male, the photo is bad, the second one of the same species was about to pop. We found a toone of gravid female geckos. 

Chris we spotted the main things we wanted to see, alot of geckos and dragons were never photographed though, also spotted burtons lizards.


----------



## geckos_are_great (Dec 22, 2009)

were abouts did you go?? im going up the little desert in a week hopfully i find as much good stuff as u


----------



## moloch05 (Dec 22, 2009)

Hello No-two,

Looks like a good trip was some interesting animals. Your pics are great.

Have you seen Strophurus intermedius? I have not yet found one.


Regards,

David


----------



## Sock Puppet (Dec 22, 2009)

Great trip & great pics, that's a pretty dragon in the first pic is it a Jacky?
What species of pygopod is that last one? Southern Scaly Foot (pygopus lepidopodus)?


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Dec 22, 2009)

moloch05 said:


> Have you seen Strophurus intermedius? I have not yet found one.



G'day mate,

Of all the things you've found, I can't believe you haven't seen _intermedius_. They are very common throughout the NW of Victoria.

Also No-Two, nice work on the Bardick!


----------



## CrpetLurvr97 (Dec 22, 2009)

I love snakes and gekos the third one dose look like its got eggs lol


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 22, 2009)

Great work Hayden........ where was my invite ?!?!?!


----------



## No-two (Dec 22, 2009)

Jonno from ERD said:


> G'day mate,
> 
> Of all the things you've found, I can't believe you haven't seen _intermedius_. They are very common throughout the NW of Victoria.
> 
> Also No-Two, nice work on the Bardick!


 

The bardick was my favourite thing of the trip, and what I most wanted to see, awesome little snakes, so much anger, that one was a small girl. Couldn't get any decent photos of her, took her onto the sandy road next to where she was and she got into a bush, so let her be. 

Moloch we didn't see any strophurus intermedius no, allthough we expected to, I was sick of finding stone's and marbled geckos, and was hoping for some aswell (not a great deal, but a little bit, maybe next time).


----------



## jordo (Dec 22, 2009)

I hate you so much right now! lol  Hopefully I'll get up there again in feb and continue my search for the elusive bardick...
I'm surprised you didn't see intermedius, last time I was in Big desert they were very common.
Moloch, we need to go herping in NW Vic together some time, if you haven't seen intermedius there's probably a few other new things we can find you


----------



## jordo (Dec 22, 2009)

Tonksy - in order the animals are: painted dragon, beaded gecko, stone gecko, Mitchell's short-tail snake, bardick and common scaley foot.

Hayden if you're gonna post photos of awesome animals eg: bardick, at least tell people what they are so they can be jealous like the rest of us


----------



## jamesf55 (Dec 22, 2009)

nice shots, well done finding a bardick, are they common in victoria? I know they arnt in NSW, being found in only a tiny area.


----------



## jordo (Dec 22, 2009)

What were the night temps like?


----------



## kupper (Dec 22, 2009)

Yeah what days did you go dude ?


----------



## No-two (Dec 23, 2009)

jordo said:


> Tonksy - in order the animals are: painted dragon, beaded gecko, stone gecko, Mitchell's short-tail snake, bardick and common scaley foot.
> 
> Hayden if you're gonna post photos of awesome animals eg: bardick, at least tell people what they are so they can be jealous like the rest of us


 
Part of it was letting people figure it out themselves. 

I'm not sure on the temps allthough the other person was taking note, I can't take any credit for 'finding' the bardicks either, it was the other persons 'spot' and he knew they were there, it was just a matter of seeing them on the particular night. Allthough it was pretty awesome, they're great snakes. The scaley-foot was the next best thing.


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 23, 2009)

jordo said:


> Tonksy - in order the animals are: painted dragon, beaded gecko, stone gecko, Mitchell's short-tail snake, bardick and common scaley foot.
> 
> Hayden if you're gonna post photos of awesome animals eg: bardick, at least tell people what they are so they can be jealous like the rest of us



I puzzle over people having trouble finding Bardicks. Every trip I have looked for them, I have found them. The first time I made it a mission to find one, it literally look about 30 seconds to find the first, and I saw three more that night (not that I have managed quite the same result since then!). From memory, I think it was 2.2 and both girls were gravid (or extremely constipated). Spectacular snakes, at first I only wanted to see one because it's a bit of an initiation as a Victorian herper, but I was blown away by how awesome they are. It was probably one of my top three most exciting 'first herp encounters'.

I can post a Bardick picture thread if it will make you more jealous 

Some nice finds there, Hayden. Don't talk too much about it though, you don't want to be encouraging anyone to do the wrong thing. Keep your spots quiet and you might be able to see herps there again


----------



## jordo (Dec 23, 2009)

I'd love to be made more jealous with a bardick pics thread


----------



## geckos_are_great (Dec 23, 2009)

yeah they are awsome.


----------



## reptilerob (Dec 23, 2009)

Sensational report and photos, well done.


----------

